# What is an L1 worth?



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

My Son is leaving home which means I have to buy out his half of our L1. Its in perfect condition, 18 months old, very light use and with no known faults. Its been along time since I've seen one for sale. What do people think its worth?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

£1,450


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£1400 - £1500 but tell him £1000


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> £1400 - £1500 but tell him £1000


ha ha, he might be a forum member.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't go too low as he might stump up the cash and buy your half off you LOL


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys, that's about what I thought. Just needed to check.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> My Son is leaving home which means I have to buy out his half of our L1. Its in perfect condition, 18 months old, very light use and with no known faults. Its been along time since I've seen one for sale. What do people think its worth?


Nick, just tell him you will hang on to his half for him at no charge.


----------

